
New multi touch gestures on MacBook Air and MBP - spif
http://wcrawford.org/2008/02/28/everytime-i-think-about-you-i-touch-my-cell/
======
PStamatiou
Same here. Been using multiclutch for back/fwd pages in firefox:
[http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/06/16/how-to-quickie-swipe-
in-...](http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/06/16/how-to-quickie-swipe-in-firefox)

------
unalone
I've been using this for a while. It's hit-and-miss (some programs don't let
you change them, sadly) but what it works for, it does well. Very much
recommended.

